# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Clima y Medio Ambiente  Por primera vez en el país se subastó papel reciclado por empresas públicas

## Bruno Cillóniz

*Lima, jun. 18 (ANDINA).-* La empresa Kimberly Clark resultó favorecida con la buena pro en la primera subasta de papel organizada por el Ministerio del Ambiente.  
Esta subasta fue posible gracias a un convenio suscrito entre el Ministerio del Ambiente y el Fondo Nacional de Financiamiento de la Actividad Empresarial del Estado, Fonafe, a través del cual 17 empresas públicas se comprometen a donar al Ministerio del Ambiente 20 toneladas de papel usado al mes por un periodo de dos años. 
Empresas como el Banco de la Nación, Cofide, Editora Perú, Enapu, Fondo Mi Vivienda, Sedapal, Perupetro, Serpost, entre otras, se convierten -al donar su papel reciclado- en empresas ecoeficientes que llevan a cabo buenas prácticas de gestión ambiental, al promover el ahorro en el uso de papel. 
Según cálculos del Ministerio del Ambiente a través de una nota de prensa- para producir una tonelada de papel se requieren 2,400 kilos de madera, cantidad que se ahorraría si en el proceso de producción de papel se utilizara papel reciclado.  
Para producir una tonelada de papel en base a papel reciclado solo se requiere 72 kilos, versus 2,400 kilos de madera. Es por esto que el uso de papel reciclado es tan importante, porque asegura la sostenibilidad del recurso natural, así como el uso más responsable de la madera, sostuvo la viceministra de Gestión Ambiental del Minam, Ana María González del Valle. 
Cabe destacar que esta subasta se realizó como parte del programa de Ecoeficiencia en el sector público, un programa único en su género que  ha sido reconocido en la Reunión Mundial de Ministros del Ambiente, realizada este año en Nairobi (Kenya) en la sede mundial del Programa de las Naciones Unidas para el Medioambiente, PNUMA.  
Esta iniciativa destacó porque integra el uso ecoeficiente de energía, agua y papel en el sector público, promoviendo el ahorro de recursos en las empresas del Estado, que puede llegar hasta 300 millones de soles anuales si es que los aproximadamente 700 mil servidores públicos del país implementan prácticas ecoeficientes.Temas similares: Busco de Sacos de papel de 50 kg / 3 pliegos y de segunda. Artículo: Empresas peruanas realizarán primera misión comercial agrícola a Holanda en abril Realizan expoferia de productos elaborados con material reciclado en Cajamarca Minam y Fonafe suscribirán convenio Programa de Reciclado de Papel Inauguran hoy en Magdalena campaña nacional Recíclame, cumple tu papel

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

*Lima, jun. 22 (ANDINA).-* La ecoeficiencia es una oportunidad para hacer negocios, promover inversiones novedosas, crear puestos de trabajo y abrir nuevos nichos de mercado; impulsando la responsabilidad empresarial hacia el ambiente y la sociedad, sostuvo la viceministra de Gestión Ambiental, Ana María González del Valle.  
A pocos días de haberse honrado por primera vez a las empresas ecoeficientes, indicó que si bien ya existen instituciones que han hecho suyos los preceptos de esta nueva forma de crecer económicamente sin dañar el medio ambiente, hace falta extender esta mirada por un mayor número de empresas. 
El Perú necesita ciudadanos solidarios y responsables con el ambiente, necesita de empresas social y ambientalmente comprometidas, que puedan escribir un futuro diferente en la historia del desarrollo del país, no basado en la extracción y uso indiscriminado de nuestros recursos naturales, sino en el desarrollo sostenible, comentó. 
Destacó una vez más que no hay divorcio alguno entre el uso sostenible de los recursos naturales con el desarrollo económico, lo cual ha quedado demostrado, indicó, en los procesos de producción de empresas como Enersur S.A., Refinería La Pampilla, Compañía de Minas Buenaventura y la Universidad Nacional de la Amazonía Peruana. 
Estas empresas fueron premiadas por utilizar menos recursos naturales renovables y no renovables, así como menos energía en sus procesos, obteniendo por ello mayores utilidades con costos menores. 
El Perú necesita de empresas que puedan ser un ejemplo para otras en el intento de ser ecoeficientes.El Ministerio del Ambiente está comprometido en impulsar la ecoeficiencia no sólo entre las empresas, sino a nivel del sector público, gobiernos locales y regionales, además de escuelas públicas y privadas, sostuvo. 
Ecoeficiencia Empresarial 2009 premió seis categorías y el jurado estuvo conformado por especialistas de instituciones tales como la Cámara de Comercio de Lima, el Colegio de Ingenieros del Perú, el Ministerio de la Producción; la Confiep y el Ministerio del Ambiente. 
Las seis categorías que se evaluaron fueron: Ecoeficiencia en el proceso integral; Ecoeficiencia en agua; Ecoeficiencia en energía; Ecoeficiencia en recursos naturales renovables; Ecoeficiencia en residuos; y Emprendimientos juveniles ecoeficientes.  *Tres objetivos* 
El término ecoeficiencia se utilizó por primera vez en la Cumbre de la Tierra en Río de Janeiro (1992) y se define como la producción de bienes y servicios a precios competitivos, que satisfagan las necesidades humanas y eleven la calidad de vida de las personas sin afectar el medio ambiente, promoviendo la mayor equidad en la distribución de la riqueza. 
Busca la optimización de tres objetivos en forma paralela: el crecimiento económico, la equidad social y el valor ecológico.  *Datos* 
En Perú hay unas 200 empresas ecoeficientes, y más de 30 mil agricultores dedicados a la producción orgánica que exportan sus productos a mercados internacionales. 
Entre las empresas ecoeficientes en Perú se encuentran Kimberly Clark que procesa el 95 por ciento del papel reciclado; Papelera Panamericana de Arequipa produce el 98 por ciento de su papel reciclado; Gexim hace de las botellas plásticas hermosos bolsos de tela; los supermercados Wong y Plaza Vea usan plásticos biodegradables, y Vivanda promociona sus bolsas de tela. 
Entre los municipios ecoeficientes en Lima se encuentran San Miguel, San Borja, Miraflores, que están reciclando aguas servidas para regar parques y jardines. 
En Perú hay 7 millones de jóvenes que están desempleados o subempleados, y con iniciativas como el Premio a la Ecoeficiencia Empresarial pueden buscar alternativas empresariales en ecoturismo, biocomercio y reciclaje. 
"Este es el primer Premio a la Ecoeficiencia Empresarial, y las empresas que han sido reconocidas hoy servirán como ejemplo a las siguientes porque el próximo año tendremos muchas más empresas haciendo las cosas bien en materia ambiental. Felicito a las empresas ganadoras por sus prácticas y certificaciones ambientales, porque con su buena gestión ambiental son un ejemplo para todos los peruanos.

----------

